# Feeders > General Feeders >  Your favorite online rodent supplier?

## Alter-Echo

So, after going through my super secret micesicle stash in my freezer, I realized that I'm running low on just about everything, so I'm gonna need to order frozen rodents sooner than expected. I have been using rodent pro the last couple of years and have been very pleased with the awesome deals and nice clean rodents, but my last order was a bit underwhelming. I found that with this order, the adult mice were MUCH smaller than usual, and the rat pups were also smaller than the listed range. My baby balls aren't so baby anymore, and these rat pups are getting way too small... Same size as a small adult mouse. My kings are getting cranky and ravenous much sooner after feeding, and I need to feed them far more often to keep them satisfied.

So, my question to you is... what is a good online company to get rodents from? I want one that is consistent with rodent weights, has healthy rodents, and is reasonably priced. I've done some looking around and there are a handful of places to order from, but I seem to hear mixed reviews on pretty much all of them.

----------

neocatlove(disabled) (05-28-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I've only used Perfect Prey, so can only share my experience with them.

I am 100000% happy with customer service, pricing, shipping, packaging and quality of product. 

- They are easy to work with and helpful if you have any questions.
- The prices are right in line with others, and cheaper than most.
- so far shipping has been spot on 
- packaging is outstanding!!!
- quality has been stellar. Every mouse and rat is carefully packaged, none frozen together, no busted tails, limbs, etc...(well, 1 decapitated pinky in my first order, but 1 out of several hundred so far is pretty darn good), nothing stinky or bloody, no bedding. Just clean, quality prey.

The ONLY knock I have is that with my LG adult mice for my King I received many towards the low end of the weight range and VERY few towards the higher end. 
Same with my small rats, but not quite as drastic a ratio. 

I did call and speak to a very helpful and friendly gentleman who assured me that he took notes and has them on file. He asked me to call next time to place the order and just remind him and request larger pieces. He assured me I would get what I asked for. 

I'm placing an order next week or the week after and will be sticking with Perfect Prey.

P.S. they even send a free pen with each order!! Hahaha

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-29-2018),imurhcklbry (05-10-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-30-2018)

----------


## Neal

I've used big cheese, perfect prey, rodent pro, mice direct and a couple others. Hands down I would only recommend big cheese or perfect prey. I simply use big cheese because the prices are better than perfect prey and both have equal quality.

Now, if you need mediums then I wouldn't use big cheese as they always almost never seem to have mediums.

----------

_Ronniex2_ (04-30-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

+1 for Big Cheese!!

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-29-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## SDA

Big cheese or perfect prey. Both are excellent and perfect prey has smaller quantity if you have a growing snake. Big cheese has cheaper shipping.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-29-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

+1 Perfect Prey

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-29-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Ditto on the above Im a PP shopper

ive heard good things about big cheese

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## dakski

Big Cheese and Perfect Prey. 

Big Cheese often is out of medium rats, but otherwise they are excellent. I recently did my first order from Perfect Prey and I was not disappointed at all.

You cannot go wrong with either one.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-29-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-30-2018)

----------


## Alter-Echo

Hmmm, well that certainly narrows it down a bit! Lol

It sounds like big cheese would be my first choice, due to cheaper shipping, but being out of medium rats is definitely an issue. Right now I'm trying to work out a way to get my hands on rats that are a good size for both my male bps who are probably nearing 800g, and my water python, who I can't get a weight on due to her constant need to move and sprawl all over the place. Getting adult mice with a bit of size on them would be nice for my kings... no more scrawny young things. If I can get some of both of those I'll be happy.

----------


## WNC

My favorite is FeederSource. I've never ordered online but I've bought them at Repticon.

----------


## BR8080

I've purchased whole feeders through Reptilinks - very clean, vacuum sealed, and awesome customer service.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-30-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Another vote for Perfect Prey from me!

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-30-2018)

----------


## Sonny1318

Big cheese first, Prefect Prey next and never ever Rodent Pro. But Big Cheese it definitely no.1 in my book.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-30-2018),_Reinz_ (04-30-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Big Cheese, Laynes Labs and Perfect Prey have all provided quality feeders to me and I would recommend them.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-30-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-30-2018)

----------


## Ax01

here's a few in alpha order. i've ordered from all of them:


Big Cheese Rodents (Texas) - https://bigcheeserodents.com
Layne Labs (California) - https://www.laynelabs.com
Reptile Deli (New York) - https://www.reptiledeli.com
Rodent Pro (Indiana) - https://www.rodentpro.com
Perfect Prey (Florida) - https://perfectprey.com


my fav is Big Cheese. they have the best quality, packaging and shipping. however they are often out of stock for certain sizes or feeders, so i use one of the others as my backup. also Brian @ Reptile Deli is a cool guy and will work w/ u on price and shipping if u buy more. i love his deli schtick, "**DING!!** your order is ready!" (lol!) and his customer service is excellent. he used to breed BP's as well and i have a few of his animals.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-30-2018),_Avsha531_ (04-30-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-30-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-30-2018)

----------


## Alter-Echo

> here's a few in alpha order. i've ordered from all of them:
> 
> 
> Big Cheese Rodents (Texas) - https://bigcheeserodents.com
> Layne Labs (California) - https://www.laynelabs.com
> Reptile Deli (New York) - https://www.reptiledeli.com
> Rodent Pro (Indiana) - https://www.rodentpro.com
> Perfect Prey (Florida) - https://perfectprey.com
> 
> ...


Well, Brian is in my state too, so I wonder if that would mean shipping would be less?

----------


## Ax01

> Well, Brian is in my state too, so I wonder if that would mean shipping would be less?


maybe. contact them for a quote. here's a review thread w/ vid from another forumer on Reptile Deli. i made a post about my summer order as well: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...nboxing-Review

i also have a local supplier - Glacier Rodents. they supply the local pet shops, breeders and vend the regional expo's. sometimes it's good to buy local for the convenience and sales they have. they have a weekly delivery route and another local forum friend of mine buys like 50 live rodents from them a week.

----------


## KevinK

I've only ever placed an order through Rodent Pro, at the time their shipping rates were pretty insane but they seem to be offering for affordable rates now. I thought the quality was pretty good, didn't like the bricks of rats I received though.

----------

_BR8080_ (05-02-2018)

----------


## BR8080

> I've only ever placed an order through Rodent Pro, at the time their shipping rates were pretty insane but they seem to be offering for affordable rates now. I thought the quality was pretty good, didn't like the bricks of rats I received though.


That's the reason I won't order from them.  My buddy does and gets those blocks of frozen rats/mice - I've also noticed there are parts and pieces as well.  Totally not what I expect when placing an order.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-02-2018)

----------


## artgecko

Big cheese is my first choice, but as others have said, they always seem to be out of at least one of the sizes I need (most often rats) when I order.

Perfect Prey is usually my backup.  They are a little pricier per rodent and with shipping, but the quality is good IMO.

I've also used south Florida rodents.. They used to sell f/t asf also.  But they are a good bit more expensive per rodent and shipping. 

I bought from feeder source once at a local show.  Quality was good, but their online prices are expensive IMO.

----------


## ceh23

> Big cheese is my first choice, but as others have said, they always seem to be out of at least one of the sizes I need (most often rats) when I order.
> 
> Perfect Prey is usually my backup.  They are a little pricier per rodent and with shipping, but the quality is good IMO.
> 
> I've also used south Florida rodents.. They used to sell f/t asf also.  But they are a good bit more expensive per rodent and shipping. 
> 
> I bought from feeder source once at a local show.  Quality was good, but their online prices are expensive IMO.


I use reptile deli because of their flat rate shipping. There rodents are also a lot bigger than advertised past few orders. Now I do a mix of frozen and breed some rats too so I dont order as much. 

I did an unboxing video of reptile deli. Its in my YouTube link if interested.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ckuhn003

I just received my 1st shipment of Big Cheese today and everything looks great! It was my 1st online delivery using any company because I was used to buying from the dealer at the local Repticon and the sizes were less them impressive.

My delivery came in 3 days and was packed in dry ice. The rodents were frozen solid and in great condition. I ordered a 20 pack of weaned rats (30-50grams) and after weighing each one, it came to an average weight of 43grams (3-4 in the low to mid 30s and several in the high 40s). Very impressed so far! Thanks to everyone for their reviews which prompted me to order.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (05-17-2018),_hilabeans_ (05-16-2018)

----------


## Slicercrush

Usually I buy at Cons, but i quickly became non too fond of the size difference. Just looking in the bad you usually see one under or even over the weight. I just had my first order with perfect prey and it shipped, well, perfectly! The pen is pretty decent too, if that helps  :Very Happy:

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (05-17-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

A bit late to the party, but I have nothing but good things to say about Perfect Prey. Granted, I can only compare them to frozen pet store feeders, but given the quality of their rodents, packaging, and pricing, I'll never have a reason to try anything else.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (05-17-2018)

----------


## HarleyBalls

FeederSource is a rip off even if you buy at repticon! I can get the same amounts shipped from Layne Labs for the same price as picking theirs up, not counting $5 parking and $10 admission. Layne Labs quality and packaging is excellent. I dont have experience with any others.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (05-19-2018)

----------


## bu998

rodentpro is what i use if i cant get from my local supplier im fournate enough to have a local snake/rodent breeder that sells me F/T any size $1.6/each but only because I buy like $150 to $200 dollars worth at a time and throw them in my deep freezer they are fed mozuri and they are gassed right there so I know they are fresh.

----------


## Avsha531

Been buying at conventions/petstores, just got my 1st online order from Layne Labs. Shipping was hefty, however all my babies are growing and are at weird feeding sizes. They came out on top as far as size selection (having in between S-M rats lol) and let you buy smaller quantities which I needed for now. Quality and packaging were impeccable. That being said, in 6 months-a year when sizes stable out a bit I will probably order from Reptile Deli, as they are closer to me, and I have prior good experiences with them. Also, Brian mentioned that they are working on selling smaller quantity packages in the future for rats under size Medium, so that will be great as they do $25 flat shipping.

----------


## ceh23

> Been buying at conventions/petstores, just got my 1st online order from Layne Labs. Shipping was hefty, however all my babies are growing and are at weird feeding sizes. They came out on top as far as size selection (having in between S-M rats lol) and let you buy smaller quantities which I needed for now. Quality and packaging were impeccable. That being said, in 6 months-a year when sizes stable out a bit I will probably order from Reptile Deli, as they are closer to me, and I have prior good experiences with them. Also, Brian mentioned that they are working on selling smaller quantity packages in the future for rats under size Medium, so that will be great as they do $25 flat shipping.


Thats a main reason I went with them. Flat rate shipping. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrikeReptiles

Thank you guys for this post, I was actually going out pretty far to get my rodents as cheap as possible. 

I just found Reptile Deli on this thread and it turns out his shipping is only 23 dollars since we're about 2 hours away, I think I just found my new supplier!

----------

